# Confused on cleaning rough out



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Try a suede cleaner. You can find it at any big box dept. store by the shoe polishing supplies.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Suede cleaner may work, unless the stains are deep.
Putting oil on rough out is a huge no-no, as it will ruin it and make it go smooth. If you need to oil, lather it on underneath. 
Apart from that, it can be pretty tricky stuff


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd probably use a damp rag to "clean" the roughout, and use your wire brush to bring the roughout back. I would be very hesitant to put any sort of oil or conditioner on the roughout because that often will make it go smooth. 

That's what I do anyway.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a rough out saddle. I would (and do) NOT put any moisture on the rough out; it does not like moisture and ruins the rough out. I do thoroughly clean & condition the underside. But with the rough out, I use A LOT of elbow grease with a very stiff brush and canned air to get the dirt off and then a wire brush to bring back some of the rough out (but not on the seat since you will never bring it back to where it was and it would just look funky - ask me how I know, LOL).


----------

